# Sirius to be installed in Volkswagen and Mazda vehicles



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Last week, Sirius announced key deals with automotive partners that will put its satellite radio service into new vehicles.

The company and Volkswagen of America announced the satellite radio service will soon be available as a factory and dealer installed option on Volkswagen's New Beetle and Jetta. Sirius will be offered as a factory and dealer option in the 2005 New Beetle, coming in late summer, and in the 2005 Jetta, coming early in 2005. VW will also announce a limited edition vehicle later this year that will exclusively feature Sirius, the companies said.

Also, Sirius said its service will be available as a dealer-installed option in six Mazda vehicles: Mazda Tribute, Mazda MPV and Miata, all for spring 2004; RX-8, for summer 2004; and the MAZDA3 and MAZDA6, for fall 2004. The Mazda vehicles will have factory-equipped radios that display artist, song title and category when playing Sirius. To obtain the service, the dealer must install a tuner and antenna, and a subscription to the satellite radio service must be purchased, the company said.

http://www.skyreport.com (Used with permission)


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2004)

Thats good to hear.. I have a 2001 Jetta and just installed Sirius. My kenwood head mounted perfectly in the empty slot on the dash. I am pleased with Sattelite radio.


----------



## HappyGoLucky (Jan 11, 2004)

Chris Blount said:


> Last week, Sirius announced key deals with automotive partners that will put its satellite radio service into new vehicles.
> 
> The company and Volkswagen of America announced the satellite radio service will soon be available as a factory and dealer installed option on Volkswagen's New Beetle and Jetta. Sirius will be offered as a factory and dealer option in the 2005 New Beetle, coming in late summer, and in the 2005 Jetta, coming early in 2005. VW will also announce a limited edition vehicle later this year that will exclusively feature Sirius, the companies said.
> 
> ...


The Mazda announcement makes since since it is a Ford subsidiary and Ford is going to be putting Sirius into most of their vehicles. I would expect all of them, including Volvo and Jaguar to do likewise.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Along with Land Rover and Aston Martin.


----------

